# Before and After 21"



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Went last night for a while and the water was so murky we almost loaded back up. Had to take a 10 mile boat ride to find some gin clear deserted water except for this one 21" fish. Got a small video of my buddy sticking it and took these pics from that. One other fish at 19" came from a bayou full of chocolate milk. fish at 19" came from a bayou full of chocolate milk.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That water looks good to me.How deep was it?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> That water looks good to me.How deep was it?


Yeah Man! That water was amazing...In that pic was about 2.5 feet. Problem was, when I pulled up on this shoreline. I could see bottom by just the moonlight. I think they were in deeper water because of the moon.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah that moon will keep'em deep sometimes


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

And or Spooky.


----------

